# *URGENT* Newark



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

All pre booking for Newark is now CLOSED so if you haven't booked you will not be allowed to just turn up and pay on the gate to camp there. The show ground is full to bursting so Event Developments tell me.

Day Tickets can still be booked though, so if you fancy a day out be quick booking your tickets before the day parking is full.

Jacquie


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
We hadn't planned to visit the Newark fair but are now thinking of calling in for the day on the Sunday as we will be passing that way.

We have a discount admission voucher from a magazine but have never had to book for the day in advance at other outdoor MH shows. 

I'm sure the showground has plenty of parking judging from the large events they hold there.

. . . or should we book anyway and with whom?

Steve


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

homenaway said:


> Hi,
> We hadn't planned to visit the Newark fair but are now thinking of calling in for the day on the Sunday as we will be passing that way.
> 
> We have a discount admission voucher from a magazine but have never had to book for the day in advance at other outdoor MH shows.
> ...


 Hi Steve

I am sure you will get in ok as day visitors using your discount voucher.

You can pre book Day Visitor tickets for this show only, and I think you get a discount if pre booked. ( Don't quote me on that though :lol: )

Jacquie


----------



## crag (Oct 30, 2007)

Just booked my day ticket, and it's £5.00 from the link below

http://www.ukspringfair.co.uk/daytickets.html


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks Jacquie,

s'funny I can't seem to access their website but Crag has and discount is the same :? 

Will look out for MHF members!

Steve


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Just in case anyone is going to Newark and can't get parking for m'home, there is a cl not far from there, which is listed in our campsites.

Walkers Storage & CL at Sutton on trent?.
He has a nice little pond, and chances are you will have the place to yourself, very high security on site. Walking distance of pub & food.

or you could try Milestone CCpark. very nice.


----------



## crag (Oct 30, 2007)

> s'funny I can't seem to access their website but Crag has and discount is the same


I had the problem of not being able to get on the site earlier, bu tgot in eventually :wink:


----------



## 111529 (Apr 20, 2008)

hello all 
i have three spare weekend passes for newark i wont use them 
not sure of value
so if any one interested 
text me on 07843197372
or send me a message


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tinsom

Are these weekend camping passes or day passes?

Jacquie


----------



## woodcut (Sep 30, 2006)

*tickets*

Hi all, sorry i cannot make it to the rally this w/end due to sickness, i have two tickets if any one in the flintshire area would like to have them

Jeff


----------

